

NJ's Debt Crisis: SEC charges NJ, first of many? - cwan
http://www.theconglomerate.org/2010/08/new-jersey-at-the-frontier-the-approaching-wave-of-municipal-securities-litigation.html

======
wyclif
A lot of this began with the Corzine administration. That's what you get when
your State is run by a corrupt, high-order plutocrat.

